# Wug's Wifi Tether Patch.



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried this and it didn't seem to wanna work. Anybody get this to work? Anything special I need to do? Thanks!

Sent from my Liberated Droid X!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use development section for releases only. thanks.


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

So where did you move it to?

Sent from my Liberated Droid X!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why don't you post about this where you found it, in his thread? Just a thought...
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/g...-tether-patch-all-one-zips-56.html#post479351


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. So glad you took the time to point me in that direction. Just a thought.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X!


----------

